# Birthday Party Poster



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

So, this year I decided the theme is based on a children's restaurant/entertainment centre like Chuck E. Cheeses. I think I am going to call it Clive E Cleavers. It's going to have a souvenir shop, party/dining area, and possibly a separate games room (time permitting).

I need to make a collection of posters for the place (interior advertisements) so my first OFFICIAL prop for the theme was a cartoonish promo poster asking visitors to book their parties there.

It's acrylics on canvas 14x20 inches.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks Great!! Good Painting there..


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That should be fun...how many posters are you making?
maybe some feet and arms for a cake...with a big cleaver in it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

GREAT idea!!! I love the poster.. and the name "Clive E Cleavers" - too cool!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like it alot.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks folks 



Lilly said:


> That should be fun...how many posters are you making?
> maybe some feet and arms for a cake...with a big cleaver in it.


I have to make a "Ready for Christmas?" poster, a sign for the washroom door, some sort of prizes poster, a welcome poster...that's all I've got so far. I've been trying to come up with cheesy/pun slogans as well...like 'Cleave your worries at the door' and 'Clive E Cleavers: A Little Slice of Heaven'.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's AWESOME!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool. Very creative.


----------

